# Ribbed shirt tank top



## TODOTOCREATETOBE (May 29, 2009)

Anything out there to use with a heat transfer for a ribbed tank top? Trying to use a heat press. Thanks.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we have done it. if the thing you are pressing on does not stretch it will crack.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've done it. I stretch the shirt slightly and use a little more pressure than normal, still, almost all the ink will be on top the ribs and will look distressed when worn (assuming the fabric is stretched). Just warn the customer and let them decide.


----------



## TODOTOCREATETOBE (May 29, 2009)

What kind of transfer would you use?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

TODOTOCREATETOBE said:


> Anything out there to use with a heat transfer for a ribbed tank top? Trying to use a heat press. Thanks.


Try the method I use in this post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p851927-post2.html


----------



## TODOTOCREATETOBE (May 29, 2009)

I will give it a try, thanks!


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

On New Milford's site I believe it says that ironall will work on ribbed material, but did not give specific instructions for that use.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

The problem with ribbed material is the polymer will not stick to the material between the ribs unless it is stretched and expose the material between the ribs. I even have the same problem with plastisol transfers. It boils down to stretching the fabric even with IronAll.

Correct me if I am wrong sublimation will work with ribbed materials without stretching. Sublimation is all together different technology from polymer and plastisol transfers. Not only that the process is expensive. Polymer and plastisol works on surface contact while sublimation transfers the dye that changes from solid to gas to solid again on the fibers of the substrate (Fabric). Gas will penetrate the fibers better than polymer or plastisol. 

A little bit of time added stretching the fabric is more cost effective with polymer or plastisol (saves from ruined transfer and garment).


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

TODOTOCREATETOBE said:


> Anything out there to use with a heat transfer for a ribbed tank top? Trying to use a heat press. Thanks.


New Milford says "ironall" for lights will work with no special instructions. Apply normally.."ironall will fill in cracks." Quote from NMP. 2/14/11 6:30 P.M.


----------



## TODOTOCREATETOBE (May 29, 2009)

I have a yellow ribbed women's tank top and have tried the laser Digi trans transfer. Did not work out so well. What would work? Thanks.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

binki said:


> we have done it. if the thing you are pressing on does not stretch it will crack.


I was thinking of trying a transfer on a thermal shirt hopefully turning out to have a distressed appearance but when I checked the laundering instructions it said "cool iron." I can't help but wonder if it would destroy the shirt due to the high temp. necessary to do a transfer. Any opinions or experience with this? Thanks.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

TODOTOCREATETOBE said:


> I have a yellow ribbed women's tank top and have tried the laser Digi trans transfer. Did not work out so well. What would work? Thanks.


Try Imageclip for laser. Get some sample so you don't waste a lot of money if it does not work for you. Make sure to stretch the shirt with the methode I posted earlier.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Lnfortun said:


> Try Imageclip for laser. Get some sample so you don't waste a lot of money if it does not work for you. Make sure to stretch the shirt with the methode I posted earlier.


Thanks, but I'm stuck with inkjet.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

There is Imageclip for inkjet too.


----------

